# Sudden winged ants appearance



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You SURE they were ants and not termites?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

CALL THE LANDLORD. Get an exterminator out there pronto. If it's termites (more likely that 'flying ants') then there are SERIOUS risks to the building at stake here.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

termite workers in my oppion


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple enought to figure out which one it is.
http://www.pestproducts.com/flyingants.htm#antvterm


----------



## Kleptomaniac (May 30, 2013)

I've yet to find another one to examine closely unfortunately, but I'm going under the assumption that they were termites (better safe than sorry). Calling Landlord first thing tomorrow to get this all straightened out, especially as it's time for my lease renewal coincidentally.

Thank you all for your insight.


----------



## Kleptomaniac (May 30, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Simple enought to figure out which one it is.
> http://www.pestproducts.com/flyingants.htm#antvterm


Found two more in a cobweb near the fridge (where I had found the others). Segmented unequal body, bent antennae. Black as midnight. Couldn't tell the wing lengths but it's good to know that it's proooobably not termites. Still, I'm bringing it up anyway since it sounds like there's a nest in the wall that's getting out through some opening.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I just found a pile on the side garage door. Flying ants. Small waist not the thick body of termites. And yes the size of the double wings make a difference but I couldn't tell about the antenna. I had a can of Raid ant spray and haven't seen them since. I did put some Boric Acid down also.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kleptomaniac said:


> Still, I'm bringing it up anyway since it sounds like there's a nest in the wall that's getting out through some opening.


This is important, good to hear you're going to let the landlord know about it. Otherwise a problem like that can cause a lot of damage. Better to catch it as early as possible.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Carpenter ant swarm. Still need an exterminator because they don't eat wood like termites, but they still do a lot of damage over time.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Ants own the earth, we fool ourselves with paper and lawyers.

Winged termites occur at specific times of the year - like a 2 week window. Your locale dictates their annual schedule.

Winged ants are partly a factor of which ant, issues related to the specific area in question, and your own contributions to their world. Seeing winged ants only means a new queen is leaving the old nest and mating. It isn't common for baits to cause this. 

Do you have pets? Dry pet food is a real attractant for ants. Is your apartment complex high rise?

Foraging ants are the old timers. Those are the ones you see, unless it is the winged ants. The foragers carry home the bait and provide it to the larvae who feed the whole colony. That is why ant baits work so well.

Seeing dead winged ants is not really a clue about the health of the colony. They die soon anyway and sometimes are killed after the mating ceremony.


----------

